# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  To A Cat

## Artelis

Open Criticism.  This poem is an imitation of a poem by Elizabeth Bishop called "To a Tree."

To a Cat

Cat, you are as sunset&#39;s shedding.
     You ask little of which I give:
To curl your body into yarn
     And nap wonderfully into the evening&#33; Simply stated.

I portray an ownership which you respect,
     And you understand the boundaries I have set.
You gracefully consider my sheer dominance
     And listen to dusty tomes from which I read.



Here is Elizabeth Bishop&#39;s poem.





> Oh, tree outside my window, we are kin,
>      For you ask nothing of a friend but this:
> To lean against the window and peer in
>      And watch me move about&#33; Sufficient bliss
> 
> For me, who stand behind its framework stout,
>      Full of my tiny tragedies and grotesque grieves,
> To lean against the window and peer out,
>      Admiring infinites&#39;mal leaves.
> ...

----------


## Burns

The imagery is beautiful and I love the ironic tonality of the second stanza&#33;  :smiley:

----------

